# Live Rock or Dead Rock?



## Doot (Sep 14, 2007)

I recently purchased a 110 gal saltwater setup from a friend of a friend and he included 5 - 5gal bucket of Live Rock. The thing is that the tank and rock have not been operational for the last few years. So the question is what do I need to do to get the Live Rock going again?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Put it next to live rock and over time and the bacteria will transfer over.


----------



## Doot (Sep 14, 2007)

So do I need to do the curing process like normal or is it Ok to start out the tank with it in there from the start.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

If it was stored dry, then there is no "live". This means that you won't need to cure it.


----------



## Doot (Sep 14, 2007)

OK guys thanks for the info.


----------

